# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  مع كتاب الفرج بعد الشدة للقاضي التنوخي رحمه الله

## أبومسلم الصيودي

إلى طلاب العلم 
الفرج بعد الشدة للقاضي التنوخي :
من حوالي أسبوعين وأنا أقراء في كتاب الفرج بعد الشدة للتنوخي وأردت أن اطرح لكم رأيي حول الكتاب وارجوا منكم المشاركة : 
مؤلف الكتاب هو القاضي التنوخي/ أبو عليٍّ المحسِّنُ بنُ عليِّ بن مُحمَّد بن أبي الفهْم.
وأبوه قاضٍ أيضًا، وهو أبو القاسم علي بن محمد بن أبي الفهْم التنوخي.
وابن المؤلِّف قاضٍ كذلك، وهو أبو القاسم عليّ بن المحسِّن بن علي بن محمد وهذا الأخير من شيوخ الخطيب البغدادي رحم الله الجميع .
ترجمة المؤلف تجدها في:
تاريخ بغداد، وفيه أن مولده سنة سبع وعشرين وثلاثمائة، بالبصرة وأول ما تقلد القضاء في سنة تسع وأربعين، وتوفي ببغداد سنة أربع وثمانين وثلاثمائة.
قال الخطيب: ونزل بغداد وحدث إلى حين وفاته، وكان سماعه صحيحًا، وكان أديبًا شاعراً اخباريًّا...
وترجمته أيضًا تجدها في وفيات الأعيان وقد ترجم له الذهبي في السير ونقل فيه قول الخطيب السابق .
وبعد قراءتي للكتاب وجدت فيه الأتي : 
1-    الأحاديث التي ذكرها المؤلف على قلتها فغالبها لا يثبت .
2-    غالب ما ذكره المؤلف من قصص بأسانيد عند التحقيق لا تثب فغالبها وجادات ومراسيل وحكايات عن أشخاص مبهمين ومنها الصحيح قطعاً .
3-    أخبار عن كثير من الناس وقعوا في شدة وضيق فلجئوا إلى الله واخلصوا له الدعاء فجاء الفرج منه سبحانه وتعالى .
4-    أخبار فيها شرك بالله وتوسل بالقبور والأموات أوردها المؤلف على أساس أن الفرج جاء من بعد التوسل بهؤلاء الموتى دون أن يتعقب ذلك غفر الله لنا وله .
5-     قصص وأخبار عن السّكر والعربدة والفحش والقتل غيلة والخيانات والغدر ما كان ينبغي له أن ينقلها لنا بهذه الصورة في كتابه.
6-    أورد أشياء غير قليلة من كتاب الأغاني ( ولا يخفى عليكم ما في هذا الكتاب ولا مؤلفه ) 
7-    وبالجملة فالكتاب به مجموعه قصص وأخبار وآداب طيبة عن أناس أحسنوا التوجه إلى الله تعالى  في الشدة فكان الفرج منه سبحانه وتعالى , مجموعة من القصص تشرح النفس وتزيل الهم والغم وتجعلك تتوجه إلى الله في الشدة لتنال ما نالوا من الفرج وكشف الكربة .
8-    ولولا ما شانه من إيراد بعض الأخبار التي فيها توسل بالقبور او بالموتى من آل البيت او غيرهم لكان غاية في الروعة والجمال .
وزيادة على ما سبق أقول : الطبعة التي عندي هي طبعة - دار عباد الرحمن - في مجلدين تحقيق محمد سيد فرج وما ادري أين التحقيق الذي فيها وهذه الطبعة سيئة للغاية تحريف وتصحيف وسقط وزيادات, فلا هو تتبع المؤلف بما يرضي ربنا في بعض المخالفات التي جاءت في نصوص الكتاب ولا ضبط النص حتى لا يصاب القارئ بالتشويش أثناء القراءة .
وهذه الطبعة في نظري لا تعدوا قول القائل :
لي كُلَّ يَومٍ مِن ذُؤالَة  * * *  ضِغْثٌ يَزيدُ عَلى إبالة 
ومعنى المثل: بَليَّةٌ على أخرى‏ 
دمتم في طاعة الله وأمنه .
وكتب الراجي عفو ربه القوي 
أبو مسلم الصيودي الأثري 
حمدي حامد محمود الصيد
حامداً ومصلياً لله رب العالمين

----------

